# Squeaking Disc Brakes



## smalltownkid (Apr 18, 2008)

I purchased my Giant Rincon around christmas and have been riding it regularly, but about 2 weeks ago my disc brakes started to squeak really loudly when I brake. The sound comes and goes. Is this a problem or are they just now getting broke in. The bike comes with Tectro mechanical disc brakes. 

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## lyndonchen (Nov 8, 2007)

Is power still good? If there's less power, could be that the pads are contaminated.

Might check the condition of the pads anyway, see what kind of life is left.


----------



## smalltownkid (Apr 18, 2008)

The power still seems to be good, I checked the pads and they aren't worn down. At least I don't think so. 

What do it mean when the pads are contaminated? Are they bad pads?


----------



## Blaineikans (Apr 7, 2008)

I got one good loud squeak on my Rincon last weekend, sounded like v brakes, but we were riding in pretty wet and muddy conditions so I just chocked it up to that.

By contaminated I think he means they have grease on them or something similar. Maybe try cleaning them with rubbing alcohol. I'd confirm this with someone else though I'm pretty much a newb too.


----------



## lyndonchen (Nov 8, 2007)

Blaineikans said:


> By contaminated I think he means they have grease on them or something similar.


Yep. Any kind of oil can contaminate brake pads, from chain lube to oils from your fingers (so you should avoid touching the rotor with your bare hands). Once it's got oil on the pads, the brakes can become very ineffective, and squeal. Sometimes you can clean them with alcohol as Blaineikans says. I've had luck with putting the pads in the toaster oven and boiling the contaminants off.

If you still have good power, it doesn't sound like contaminated pads. Moisture can make brakes squeal. Some brakes (Avid Juicies seem to be notorious for this) can have noise problems depending on the setup, but otherwise work just fine.


----------

